# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Operador Integral de Comercio Exterior

## SOLOT LOGISTICS

Nos es grato dirigirnos a usted para presentarles nuestra Organización *SOLOT PERU SAC* como Operador de Comercio Exteriory así ofrecerle una nueva alternativa en servicios logísticos integrales, brindando todos los servicios necesarios para cubrir la Cadena de Abastecimiento o Suministro de Mercancías mediante un solo Proveedor. Contamos con oficinas propias en Chile, Argentina y Colombia, adicionalmente con una amplia Red de Agentes estratégicos a nivel internacional que nos permiten brindar a nuestros clientes una “*Atención personalizada*” desde el momento en que recibimos una solicitud de cotización hasta el momento en que entregamos la carga en el destino señalado por usted, manteniéndoles siempre informados del proceso con tarifas flexibles y adaptables a sus necesidades específicas.    Detalle de nuestros Servicios Logísticos Integrales: Transporte Internacional vía aérea, marítima, terrestre o multimodal tanto FCL, LCL, Break Bulk, Ro Ro y carga Especial para Proyectos.Despacho Aduanal en origen y destino (Agentes de Aduanas).Transporte local y nacional para carga en general, Materiales Peligrosos, contenedores y/o especial para Proyectos con sobrepeso y/o sobredimensionada.Almacenes, Simples y/o Autorizados (Aduanas).Seguros de Transporte de Carga Internacional.Servicios Integrales _Door to Door_.Administración Logística de Proyectos EPCM.  Eduardo Buse C. Director Comercial Telf: 511 562 - 2815 / 262 - 0474 Nextel: 511 99812*8844 Skype: eduardo.buse Solot Perú SAC www.solotlogistics.com SOLUCIONES DE LOGISTICA A SU SERVICIOTemas similares: Artículo: Ministro de Comercio Exterior lamenta que Senado de México haya rechazado TLC con Perú Artículo: ADEX critica a Sociedad de Comercio Exterior por campaña de desinformación Artículo: Adex cree que Ley del Trabajador Portuario afectará competitividad del comercio exterior Piura, Ing. Agrónomo-Especialista en Comercio Exterior. Desafíos de la economía y comercio exterior peruano frente a la crisis internacional

----------

